

Art.sy selects Balanced to Power eCommerce Transactions - jareau
http://blog.balancedpayments.com/artsy-balanced

======
orta
(I work at Artsy, but not related to payments)

I think it's worth shouting out that I'm really impressed by the help system
over at Balanced. Being able to see the IRC logs at the top and knowing that I
can just jump in at anytime and talk to either the devs or a good support
team, really gives me confidence in their product. I wish anyone with an API
learns from this and adds support like that.

<https://www.balancedpayments.com/help>

~~~
mahmoudimus
Hmm, that link is having issues because ZenDesk is returning a bad payload.
I'll fix it shortly.

------
markhelo
We here at Wello use Balanced as well and those guys are great to work with.

------
zmitri
Would love to hear insight as to why they choose you guys over others.

~~~
jareau
Joey, Art.sy's lead engineer, wrote this brief explanation on Quora a few
weeks ago: [http://www.quora.com/Balanced/Why-do-you-use-Balanced-for-
pa...](http://www.quora.com/Balanced/Why-do-you-use-Balanced-for-
payments/answer/Joey-Aghion):

We chose Balanced to support our marketplace at Art.sy for a few reasons:

1\. They were highly recommended by other start-ups who had completed the
integration.

2\. Their focus on marketplaces aligned nicely with our needs (the escrow
account they manage on our behalf, the account/identity validation they
perform for our merchants, etc.).

3\. They provided all the tools we wanted and none (or few) that we didn't:
especially a javascript plug-in for seamless payment processing (without
unnecessarily triggering PCI compliance), a self-service site for merchant
registration, and their robust API in general.

Also, it's worth mentioning that the development support I've received since
choosing Balanced has been generous and prompt.

------
whit537
Whoa! Nice! Gittip better up its game. :^)

